
Show HN: Minimal Tensorflow and Syntaxnet Docker image (17x smaller than official) - nardeas
https://github.com/nardeas/tensorflow-syntaxnet
======
nardeas
Now included is also a DRAGNN wrapper that exposes an easy to use Python
interface to SyntaxNet. Check the README to see how easy it's to get started.
Comments and thoughts are welcome!

